# Asparagus



## danpeikes (Jan 8, 2009)

I have never made asparagus before and would like to make it this weekend.  I am thinking of wrapping it in beef fry.(Sorry no bacon strictly kosher)  What is best way to prepare this and do you think it will work if I serve it cold?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 8, 2009)

danpeikes said:


> I have never made asparagus before and would like to make it this weekend.  I am thinking of wrapping it in beef fry.(Sorry no bacon strictly kosher)  What is best way to prepare this and do you think it will work if I serve it cold?


HI,
you don't need to wrap it in beef, try roasting it in a light bath of extra virgin olive oil and some sea salt, then when it comes out of the oven, let come to room temp and shave some good parmesan or romano. I prefer parm over it, place on serving platter and pour the evoo from the cookie sheet back onto the spears..Try one, just be careful and save some for your guests...if you are fond of fresh cracked black pepper that can be added as it roasts.
kadesma


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 8, 2009)

Dan, you can leave off the cheese if you want to serve it at a fleishig meal. It is fantastic roasted either straight from the oven or served at room temperature like kadesma said. 

It is wonderfully steamed--either standing up in an asparagus steamer or as I do in a pan with a steam basket and pan lid. If the stalks are thick, you can peel them. I just snap them where they want to break because they can be woody on the bottom. Cook them until they are tender but not mushy.

If your meal is milchig, another great way of eating steamed asparagus is with hollandaise sauce or as kadesma suggested with the shaved cheese. 

Asparagus can be made into a wonderful soup, too. It is one of my favorite vegetables. One of my kitties (of blessed memory) use to love asparagus too--Pippin could eat 4 stalks if I chopped it up for him--he would go crazy when he smelled it steaming. He couldn't wait for some.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 8, 2009)

If they are fresh, broil it...  brush with olive oil, broil until they begin to brown... awesome!!

if canned.. toss out...I can't stand canned asparagus...


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 8, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Asparagus can be made into a wonderful soup, too. It is one of my favorite vegetables. One of my kitties (of blessed memory) use to love asparagus too--Pippin could eat 4 stalks if I chopped it up for him--he would go crazy when he smelled it steaming. He couldn't wait for some.



LOL ! that must have made for one wicked litterbox!

I like it wrapped in prosciutto but if pork is the issue I would skip the beef and just grill it or do it with some garlic and lemon


----------



## Constance (Jan 9, 2009)

It's also delicious braised in a little chicken broth, lemon juice and butter.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> One of my kitties (of blessed memory) use to love asparagus too--Pippin could eat 4 stalks if I chopped it up for him--he would go crazy when he smelled it steaming. He couldn't wait for some.


My cat Jack is the same way - he adores asparagus. He's overweight and usually takes his time doing things but when he smells asparagus cooking, he _runs_ down the stairs!


----------



## padams2359 (Jan 9, 2009)

I cook it on a very low boil in a steamer.  Once water comes to a rolling boil, set to low, and let it go for about 10 to 15 minutes.  This way they stay firm.  I add minced garlic and crab boil to the water, and it gives a great flavor.  They are delicious cold.  I am cooking some tommorrow with some grilled rib eyes or tuna steaks.  My son did great on his report card.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm a roating fan too!  
Snap off the woody parts, toss with Olive Oil, salt, black pepper, and crushed garlic if you like.  

Put some EVOO in a roasting pan, put the pan in the oven and set the the oven for 400 degrees. 

When the oven is preheated, take out the pan, add the asparagus, toss and put back inthe oven.

Cook till roasted and tender.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't bother wrapping it in beef - just roast, boil, or steam until "just" tender.  Then by all means serve cold dressed in with a good vinegarette dressing.  This is actually a classic way of serving asparagus.  Some folks also top this type of presentation with some finely minced hard-boiled egg yolks &/or chopped fresh herbs of choice.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 9, 2009)

I usually steam mine and serve with melted butter


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 9, 2009)

One more idea - if you do want to present asparagus wrapped (which would be served hot or warm - not cold), try turkey bacon.  It gives a nice smoky "bacon" flavor without the pork.  It's a "must have" in my fridge since my husband doesn't eat any pork products.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jan 9, 2009)

I like to sprinkle on some olive oil, whatever seasoning I'm in the mood for, toss well, then throw on a hot grill.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 9, 2009)

I do an asian style dish. It can be cold or hot, but I like it cold.

Steam a pound or 2 of prepared fresh asparagus just til tender.
Shock them in ice cold water to stop cooking.

In the meantime, toast about 1 - 1 1/2 TBSP. sesame seeds

In a small bowl, whisk about 2 TBSPs soy sauce (you can use light soy), 1 TBSP sesame oil and sesame seeds. 


Add asparagus and toss to coat. Refridgerate for a couple hours to overnight. Toss again before serving.

NOTE: You can also microplane some fresh ginger and garlic (about a 1/2 tsp. of each) to oil mixture before adding asparagus.

If you're planning on beef, this goes great.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 9, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> I do an asian style dish. It can be cold or hot, but I like it cold.
> 
> Steam a pound or 2 of prepared fresh asparagus just til tender.
> Shock them in ice cold water to stop cooking.
> ...


 
I'm picking up some asparagus this weekend!


----------



## cara (Jan 9, 2009)

It is definetely NOT Asparagus season right now... here in G...

but if it would be I'd just cook it, melt some butter, top the Asparagus with it, sprinkle some breadcrumbs over it and enjoy...
some people like potatoes with it, but for me the asparagus is enough.... ;o))


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

DaveSoMD said:


> I'm picking up some asparagus this weekend!


 
Thanks, Dave. Just one of my favorite ways, for one of my 2 favorite veggies. (Artichokes my other favorite)


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not in the mood to google .......does anyone know what my favorite veggie means.....asparagus....that's got to have a history.....I love it steamed for just a few minutes and lemon juice squeezed over it.........bon apetit


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> My cat Jack is the same way - he adores asparagus. He's overweight and usually takes his time doing things but when he smells asparagus cooking, he _runs_ down the stairs!


 
Everyone thought a cat liking asparagus was wierd. Pippin was the only cat I knew who liked it. Jack must be awesome! Pippin was a real character. I still miss him.

My mom wanted me to write a children's book about him.


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 10, 2009)

You can also braise it in a little bit of chicken stock with some olive oil and fresh herbs


----------



## Scotch (Jan 10, 2009)

Glorie said:


> I usually steam mine and serve with melted butter


Ditto! We eat asparagus twice a week when it's cheap, on special occasions when it's not so cheap. Steaming is the best way to prepare asparagus, IMHO, and I don't see much reason to get more elaborate -- as with a good steak, simple is usually best if it's something you really like.

Be sure to trim off the ends -- you probably want only the top 6 to 8 inches or so as the bottom half can be quite tough. Some people peel the bottom ends to get a little more edible part, but I rarely bother as the tips are the best part.

Treat them like roses -- I cut the bottoms off and immediately stand the stalks in a cup of water for an hour or so before cooking to let them drink a little water, which helps to make them crisp.

Cooking time, how much to cut off, and the question of peeling the bottom part of the stalk will depend on how thick the asparagus is. Thin stalks, about the thickness of a pencil, cook quickly. Really fat ones (about the size of a nickel) can be quite fibrous unless they're young. I generally prefer the medium stalks, about the size of a dime, which I find to have the best combination of flavor and texture.

Be sure to check the tips -- make sure they're not bruised, broken, or rotted. I actually smell them in the store; asparagus tips will rot quickly if they get bruised, and the smell can get really bad. When that happens, they go in the trash, although I suppose you could lop off the tips and eat the stalk.

The trick is to steam the asparagus just until it's easily pierced with a fork, about 5 minutes for medium stalks, 3 for thin ones. Serve hot with a little butter and some salt and pepper. 

Although I generally steam asparagus, I also like to grill it, again treating it quite simply: trim the stalks as above, but before cooking, lightly coat them with a little good olive oil and add some salt and pepper, maybe a squeeze of lemon juice. Cook directly over medium heat, turning every few minutes, until grill marks appear and the stalks are easily pierced, about 8 to 10 minutes.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 10, 2009)

Sauteed, grilled or roasted.

Sauteed: Heat a couple table spoons of olive oil in a skillet, add the trimmed asparagus, salt, pepper, sliced garlic, red pepper flakes. Saute until al dente and serve. There should be just enough oil to make a bit of sauce. Finish with lemon juice.

Grilled: Coat with oil, salt and pepper. Line up 4 or so asparagus spears and insert toothpicks to make little rafts. Cook over a high grill untill al dente.

Roasted: The same as sauteed, just in a 375 degree oven. Sometimes I'll add halved cherry tomatoes.

Asparagus pairs most awesomely with seafood!  For an elegant presentation, peel the lower 2/3 of the spears with a veg peeler and taper down to a point, then steam.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 10, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Thanks, Dave. Just one of my favorite ways, for one of my 2 favorite veggies. (Artichokes my other favorite)


 
Never cooked chokes before.  I'll get the courage up one day to try it. 

I think I'll make the asparagus, grill a tariyaki steak and thin slice it and serve the whole thing over rice.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

Sounds good, Dave. I'll eat white rice with anything.

As for the chokes, just for now, buy a can of hearts and put them in your salads with homemade italian dressing. Or buya jar of the marinaded ones.  Love em!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 10, 2009)

DaveSoMD said:


> Never cooked chokes before. I'll get the courage up one day to try it.
> 
> I think I'll make the asparagus, grill a tariyaki steak and thin slice it and serve the whole thing over rice.


 
i do the chokes in the microwave. have tried other ways but always come back. try it. place in pan upright. no water necessary, cook about 10 or 15 min on high. til you can easily tear out a leaf. i like mayo to dip in, lots of people like melted butter. yum yum


----------



## Phil (Jan 16, 2009)

*You'll love this...*

Prepare one pound asparagus by peeling with a potato peeler and snap off the ends. In a pan with 3 Tbs. melted butter, saute the asparagus and toss in a minced clove of garlic with chopped green onions, one bunch. Dissolve a chicken bulion cube in one half cup of water with a teaspoon of sugar. Pour over asparagus and simmer on med low heat, covered, about twenty minutes. Top with toasted sesame seeds. This is fantastic. It usually steals the show.
I posted this a moment ago in a different thread.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 16, 2009)

Phil - re: "peeling asparagus & snapping off the ends", isn't it one or the other rather than both?

If I'm not going to peel asparagus, then I do cut/snap off the lower portion of the stalk (& save for soup stock!); but if I am going to peel the stalk, then there's no need to snap or cut off the stalk except for perhaps an inch at the very bottom.  The purpose of peeling is to reduce the fibrous/toughness of the lower stalk portion on thick asparagus.

And obviously if you're using "pencil" asparagus, neither peeling or "snapping" is required.


----------



## Phil (Jan 16, 2009)

*Breezy....*



BreezyCooking said:


> Phil - re: "peeling asparagus & snapping off the ends", isn't it one or the other rather than both?
> 
> If I'm not going to peel asparagus, then I do cut/snap off the lower portion of the stalk (& save for soup stock!); but if I am going to peel the stalk, then there's no need to snap or cut off the stalk except for perhaps an inch at the very bottom.  The purpose of peeling is to reduce the fibrous/toughness of the lower stalk portion on thick asparagus.
> 
> And obviously if you're using "pencil" asparagus, neither peeling or "snapping" is required.


I never said I was a chef  
What you say about the peeling is correct. However, I was taught that you hold the end stalk with one hand and gently bend the asparagus toward the stem until it snaps. However, sometimes it's about two inches or more. Lately I just cut off about an inch at the bottom. I'm an old man still learnin'.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 16, 2009)

I've seen asparagus served where it's only 2" long and the end has been shaped like a pencil point.  Different presentation.  I don't mind the outer "skin", but if I were to make a real nice dinner I would peel and cut the ends off.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 16, 2009)

DaveSoMD said:


> Never cooked chokes before. I'll get the courage up one day to try it.
> 
> I think I'll make the asparagus, grill a tariyaki steak and thin slice it and serve the whole thing over rice.


 
Hey Dave, did you ever try the asparagus method I suggested?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 16, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Hey Dave, did you ever try the asparagus method I suggested?


 
Yes I did. I made it Monday night and it was great.  Here is what I did 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/whats-for-dinner-monday-january-12-a-54270-3.html

It was a hit all around and definately a keeper.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 16, 2009)

Cool! Glad to help and spread the love!


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I love and adore asparagus.........got my hubby hooked as well.......everytime that we go thru London on our way back to KZ we load up on it.........not only does it last a long time in the fridge it's so easy to prepare.......and it's very nutritious as well......I steam for a few minutes turn it off and then sprinkle lemon juice.....so delectable.........


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 17, 2009)

On sale here this week for $1.99 a lb.  Think I may need another recipe to try.


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's one  I like

Roasted asparagus With Fingerling potatoes, pitted Kalamata olives and cherry tomatoes.

Basically just cut the fingerlings in half dredge all with EVOO,salt and pepper and add the cherry tomatoes the last 10 minutes of the cooking time or until the skins burst.Roast at 375 for about 25 to 30 minutes


----------

